# Cocobolo bowl.



## Rcd567 (Nov 10, 2009)

Long story.  I started this bowl last April with every intention of finishing it last spring.  As it turned out, I had roughed it out, walls of about 3/8" thick.  Just needed some final shaving and inside work...until my Dad got critically sick.  He was in OK shape for a 79 year old.  Previous open heart, triple by with a major valve job.  Anyway, May, June, July in a hospital, then August in a nursing home.  Mom's been gone a couple years from lung cancer.  If you smoke...stop.  Trust me, it's a horrific way to die.  Anyway, got him back home first part of Sept.  Spent the rest of that month and all of October playing catch up around here.  My vacation started last Friday.  I went and picked up the bowl only to find it warped.  With a lot of patience and luck, I finally got this.







It has some light wood in it, the stuff towards the outside of the tree.  Guess that's why I got it so cheap.  None-the-less, my wife's happy with it.


----------



## CSue (Nov 10, 2009)

Well worth the wait and work!  Its gorgeous!


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 10, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful bowl.


----------



## fiferb (Nov 10, 2009)

Beautiful. I like it when there is a bit of sapwood left on the bowl. Really adds to the character.


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Nov 10, 2009)

Lovely!

Robin


----------



## MarkHix (Nov 10, 2009)

good looking bowl.  what is the finish?


----------



## tseger (Nov 10, 2009)

Beautiful bowl and outstanding finish!


----------



## Rcd567 (Nov 10, 2009)

Well...actually the finish is just a simple spar urethane.  I sanded thru 400, then micro meshed through half my scale.  Then three coats of urethane with steel wool inbetween.  My wife likes her stuff shiney, and this type of varnish is easily removed.

Thanks for the nice comments.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2009)

That is really gorgeous!  :bananen_smilies022:


----------



## arjudy (Nov 10, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## bitshird (Nov 10, 2009)

Sure looks good to me, I also like the sapwood areas, I hope you get some more free time to turn.


----------



## DennisM (Nov 10, 2009)

Cocobolo is one of my favorite woods, and sir that is a BEAUTIFUL BOWL!!!


----------



## Ligget (Nov 11, 2009)

That is stunning, sorry to hear about your Dad.


----------



## artme (Nov 11, 2009)

Stunning timber+stunning finish = Stunning bowl!!!:star::star::star::star:


----------



## jasontg99 (Nov 20, 2009)

That is....amazing.  I think I want to start turning bowls now!


----------



## george (Nov 20, 2009)

Very nice ! Congrats.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice job. You said you got it cheap. My first thought was just expensive a hunk of Coco that size would be.
However, it is overfinished, IMHO. Unfinished Coco look great all by itself.
I can't decide if the sapwood adds or detracts, would have to see in person.


----------



## Rcd567 (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments.  I got the piece off ebay, I can't remember exactly what I paid, somewhere in the twenties, plus ten dollars shipping.  I have another one I paid forty for, but has very little sapwood.  The sapwood in the front of the picture, doesn't go all the way through.  Obviously the sapwood towards the back does, that's how you are able to see it.

There is a wood shop about 50 miles from here and they have some cocobolo.  A chunk this size is about $130.  I bid on a lot of blanks on ebay, but win very few.  I'm in the learning process and will decide on a size and start bidding on those pieces.  I'll usually try for the "sub standard" pieces as I have a better chance of winning it.  If I screw it up, I use the curly chips as kindling in my fire place.


----------

